# offline upgrade



## mururoa (Apr 30, 2010)

hi,
On my laptop I have for now no lan at all.
RJ45 is an unsupported Marvell chip. Wifi is an unsupported Realtek chip and at least usb wifi key is unsupported in 8.0 Release (Atheros N).
I want to try to upgrade to 8.0 Stable since I think the wifi key should be supported (or is already supported) in STABLE.
But how can I upgrade without LAN ?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2010)

Depends on the peripherals available.  A USB CD-ROM or hard drive with the 8.0 source on it, or a USB Ethernet adapter.  There are weirder ways, like Firewire or even parallel (plip) cable to another computer.


----------



## mururoa (Apr 30, 2010)

But what do I need to perform the upgrade ?
I mean, where is the whole STABLE source ?
All ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/development/CVSup/ ?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2010)

mururoa said:
			
		

> But what do I need to perform the upgrade ?
> I mean, where is the whole STABLE source ?
> All ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/development/CVSup/ ?



No, those aren't the system sources.  8-stable changes all the time.  I don't know if there's
a live copy of the 8-stable source in a plain file format instead of cvsup repository.

There are the snapshot CD images at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201004/
Download the latest 8-stable snapshot CD, mount the image, cd to 8.0-STABLE-*/src and
run install.sh.  (Untested.)


----------



## fronclynne (May 1, 2010)

Depending on what you have, pull down the -STABLE sources with some version of svn or cvs (whose documents you should consult for syntax and installation (I'm pretty sure there are windows binaries, and I know linux has svn & cvs)), tar(1) up the resulting tree, burn it to CD, or copy it to a USB stick (it's around 512M here for 8.0-RELEASE-p2 sources, -STABLE will probably be within 20M or so of that, svn trees are going to be _at least_ Â½ again that (so at least 768M, probably closer to 1G) though a bzip2 of the tar of the sources runs 83M here, so keep that in mind), untar (make sure you use [red]-p[/red]) on your FreeBSD machine, make buildworld, etc etc, & enjoy.

Or just grab the snapshot CD, like wblock suggests.


----------



## dennylin93 (May 1, 2010)

Another option would be to grab -STABLE from another computer and transfer it using CD/DVD or a thumb drive.


----------



## mururoa (May 1, 2010)

Ok thanks, I'm gonna grab a snapshot.
I tried to find them but had no luck finding isos.


----------



## cy@ (May 1, 2010)

How about installing a live copy on a USB disk, boot the USB disk then `dump 0af - / | (cd /internal_disk && restore xf -)`
? I do this every time I upgrade the hard drive in my 4 year old Acer, then swap the USB drive in one of those $25 USB enclosures with the drive in my laptop.

You could even use the USB drive as a DRP recovery drive.


----------



## mururoa (May 1, 2010)

cy@ said:
			
		

> How about installing a live copy on a USB disk, boot the USB disk then `dump 0af - / | (cd /internal_disk && restore xf -)`
> ? I do this every time I upgrade the hard drive in my 4 year old Acer, then swap the USB drive in one of those $25 USB enclosures with the drive in my laptop.
> You could even use the USB drive as a DRP recovery drive.



You mean using the available snapshot FreeBSD-8.0-STABLE-201004-amd64-memstick.img on an USB stick or booting DVD and installing on USB stick and then use that to do the dump and restore ?


----------

